# painting wooden furniture?



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am trying to figure out what color to paint some wooden furniture (bookcase and tv stand) that I have. It is currently painted white, but I want it to match some bronze metal furniture that I have in the same room. 

I was thinking about just painting it the same bronze color as the metal furniture... but would that look weird on wooden furniture? or another option would be a painting in brown? 

Any suggestions/ opinions? Thanks!

ps: sorry I have been a little MIA lately.. i'm sure you all know how life can get in the way haha


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

How about a dark gray?


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*

hmmm i hadn't thought of that.. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sharpsport (Mar 30, 2011)

Try antiquing it. You may want to paint the pieces a creamy color first, then use the bronze color to accent it. Good luck.

Rick
http://myhandyadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*finished product.. kind of*

Hey everyone.. thanks for all your suggestions. I just thought I would post of picture of the bookcase I painted.ing kind of a tan/ kaki on the outside and an dark brown on the backs. This was taken right after I finished painting so excuse the mess 

ps i wanted to post a picture but cant figure out how to just upload one from my computer.. any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## mrominger (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, I think that gray would be a very nice complimentary color. It's such a hot color right now that I think you'll be able to find the perfect shade. If not, maybe a tan or light mocha color might work for you?


----------

